# Flowmaster Muffler upgrade only



## jack03frontier (Sep 1, 2005)

I wondering how my truck would sound if I only replaced the stock muffler with a Flowermaster? And also what series would sound the best? I'm just trying to upgrade little by little

The truck is a 03 Frontier C/C 4x4 with a 3.3 auto

Any input would be helpful. Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

It's annoying and buzzy. Whoever owned this truck before me put one on. It also makes it impossible to mount the spare. That reminds me, I need to get a new exhaust...


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jack03frontier said:


> I wondering how my truck would sound if I only replaced the stock muffler with a Flowermaster? And also what series would sound the best? I'm just trying to upgrade little by little
> 
> The truck is a 03 Frontier C/C 4x4 with a 3.3 auto
> 
> ...


Well, I put a Flowmaster 40 series on my 2.4L, which probably doesn't help you much. At 3K or higher it makes some noise, but the muffler is pretty far from the cab and at 2.5K (which is what I'm cruising at on the highway), I don't even notice it. Actually, with the windows up, it's not very noticeable at all. Windows down and starting from a stop, it's a good bit noiser than stock, but still not loud at all. I had a pair of MagnaFlows on a 350 Chevy that sounded nice & mellow. I "test listened" to those versus Flowmasters and on the 350 the Flowmasters were just too loud for me. If you're going to have a shop do the install, you may want to ask if they will let you test listen to the mufflers they carry.


----------



## jack03frontier (Sep 1, 2005)

I had two 40's on my f-150 with a 302 in it when them dropping before the axle and they where pretty loud with high flow cats on it. Well I just want this truck to sound a little more Manley like 10 to 15 db more louder then stock.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

on a small motor that doesn't make much power, you want to stick with a free flow "straight thru" muffler, such as a glass pack or turbo for optimal power and mileage gains. when you move up to a big v8, or a large v6, go with a chambered design such as a flowmaster.


----------



## mtsman (Jun 29, 2005)

jack03frontier said:


> I wondering how my truck would sound if I only replaced the stock muffler with a Flowermaster? And also what series would sound the best? I'm just trying to upgrade little by little
> 
> The truck is a 03 Frontier C/C 4x4 with a 3.3 auto
> 
> ...


I believe flowmaster now makes a 50 series that is specifically designed for trucks and SUV's. The 40's can be loud, buzzy, and create drone in some vehicles. I think they have an application guide on the flowmaster website.
I was looking for a flowmaster for my 3.8 V6. I called and they recommended the 50 series. It had the 50 series installed with a custom 2.5 cat back for about 9 months now and it fits my sound goals perfectly. Good low rumble at idle. No drone, buzz at cruising speeds. Just enough sound to be noticable.


----------



## ninetyseven (Sep 30, 2005)

nice info on the straight thru mufflers.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks, don't hold me to it, just what i have heard. i have a 2.5" auto zone glasspack dumped at my axle, and it sounds great. nice deep rumble, kinda loud at highway speeds though. I noticed a bit of a low end gain, and i went from 23 mpg to 24.5. My truck had 117,000 miles though. maybe my original muffler was just really clogged. it doesn't sound ricey at all. more like "high end rice". think of a civic with a $900 exhaust system on it.


----------



## ninetyseven (Sep 30, 2005)

deathtorice said:


> thanks, don't hold me to it, just what i have heard. i have a 2.5" auto zone glasspack dumped at my axle, and it sounds great. nice deep rumble, kinda loud at highway speeds though. I noticed a bit of a low end gain, and i went from 23 mpg to 24.5. My truck had 117,000 miles though. maybe my original muffler was just really clogged. it doesn't sound ricey at all. more like "high end rice". think of a civic with a $900 exhaust system on it.



so you have a 2.5" exhaust on your hardbody? i was told to use a 2.25" exhaust with the 4cyl motor on my hardbody. but i would have thought a 2.5" would be better to put on there. you pass emissions with that glasspack right?


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

i just have a 2.5" muffler. the rest of the system is still 2.25". if you go with a full exhaust system, stick with 2.25". i only have a 2.5" muffler because it was free :cheers: muffler has no effect on emissions at all. just don't mess with the cat. 2.5 would be the biggest i would recommend, unless you do major mods, like a turbo. 2.25 will keep the stock powerband, while the 2.5 will loose some low end, but you will gain a little top end.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree about the 50 series; I used one on about every suv I have owned. I went through 4 differnt mufflers on my Jeep with the 4.7L V8. The 40 series was very raspy, so I bet it is even more so on the v6. I eneded up with the 50 series SUV/Truck muffler and it sounded perfect. I plan on doing a simlar setup on the Frontier.

http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/50_suv.html


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

i am running 2.5 piping from headers to mufflers and didnt lose any low-end power and gained a lotta of top-end.im using a muffler called thrush.not too loud but noticeable, and delivers the perfomance.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd be interested in a true dual that sounded like the FX35 (or 45). I like the tone. I'm not interested in trying to make it loud or 'rumbly'. IMO only V8's sound good with flows (It's just my opinion... no offense).


----------



## ninetyseven (Sep 30, 2005)

how big is ur motor 98_frontier?


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Im thinking about replacing my factory muffler with the raved about Flowmaster 50 series SUV muffler. I just plan on replacing the muffler itself, leaving the factory pipes on the truck. I havnt looked under there myself yet but could anyone tell me if theyve installed this on a 2005 cc frontier LE? Im just curious as to whether the pipe diam changes from model to model or if there is a standerd size and attatchment (dual to single, offset, etc.) I heard a soundclip somehwere online of the 50 series and wow does it sound throaty...looking forward to any information, thanks.


----------



## rolltide05 (Jun 20, 2006)

*no muffler?*

 i have a 2004 frontier 2.4L I4 5 speed and i've thought about strait piping it... i've heard some strait piped toyota tacomas with inline 4's and stick shift and they're loud and rumble... think they'll sound about the same on this?


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

rolltide05 said:


> i have a 2004 frontier 2.4L I4 5 speed and i've thought about strait piping it... i've heard some strait piped toyota tacomas with inline 4's and stick shift and they're loud and rumble... think they'll sound about the same on this?


Strait pipes sound like shit on ANY vehicle with ANY size motor with ANY number of cylinders. Not to mention the loss of low end power. You need some backpressure in the system.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

mtsman said:


> I believe flowmaster now makes a 50 series that is specifically designed for trucks and SUV's. The 40's can be loud, buzzy, and create drone in some vehicles. I think they have an application guide on the flowmaster website.
> I was looking for a flowmaster for my 3.8 V6. I called and they recommended the 50 series. It had the 50 series installed with a custom 2.5 cat back for about 9 months now and it fits my sound goals perfectly. Good low rumble at idle. No drone, buzz at cruising speeds. Just enough sound to be noticable.


They do, I have one on my Jeep with the 4.0l I-6. I had the 50 series Deltaflow on it, but with 2.5" pipe and a high flow cat it was pretty loud. The SUV is much quieter inside. I think a lot of the reason is was so loud inside has to with the lack of sound insulation in my Jeep. The DF was never very loud outside of the vehicle.


----------

